# bulbs that light up gauges



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 2010 tracker that still has the factory gauges. The bulb for my tach is burnt out . Is there a way to replace just the bulb? It looks like it has a housing ,but i'm kind of afraid to try to turn it very hard. The tach still works fine. Just no light.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Most tachs have a light bulb in back. A quarter turn and she's out. You might check for a loose wire too.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks workdog!!! I pulled and its blown. Like I said it looked like it should come out , but was afraid to just give it a twist. Looks like it is a pretty common bulb. I think ill replace with blue for night fishing. Thanks again

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad that worked out for ya!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Looked into the blue led bulbs. There about $4. My daughter told me to just take a blue Sharpe to the white bulb. It worked great. Nice blue glow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

